# wildlife, what have you seen lately?



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Today I saw my first Scarlet Tanager. Now there is a color I have never been able to mix! We seem to have a slightly different selection of birds this year for the first time in 15 years. Also Two more new birds I have not been able to identify yet. 
Sitting on the patio about 40 feet from the bird bath. Reading. Zoom comes the red tailed hawk into the birdbath to get two mourning doves. The racket alone was amazing. The hawk did not get the doves. This time. Some wild turkeys flying - if you call it that, overhead in a panic. We border on the county and heard guns. What'd you see?
Oh ! My parents on eastern shore of maryland have tree swallows in their bluebird house !!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

All I've been seeing is a bunch of ground hogs! They seem to be thick this year.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

OH my gosh I forgot to post the address to The Falcon cam. I love it ! Bunch of sleepy little ones ! 

http://sanjose.granicus.com/MediaPlayer.php?publish_id=91/nest


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

most of the usual summer resident migrating birds are back and beginning to nest. Last week the tree swallows came in and I saw mourning doves, kestrals, more Canada geese using the fields and back to the big beaver pond at night. Mallards were in the small pond this morning. I hear more ruffed grouse booming than last year and the usual small flock of sharptail grouse come and go in the thickets on the south pasture border. Norther flickers were busy at the ground feeding on insects and ants. Bluebirds have settled into making nests in their nest boxes, the barn swallows have just returned the last couple of days. Garter snakes are active in the flower beds. Lots of wildlife activity in the northland this time of year. After the last rain on the weekend, the greening of new growth has gotten much wildlife out and about. It's busy. lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is a deer that was in my meadow this evening.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Nothin' unusual at the bird feeder. Had noticed that there were a lot fewer squirrels than normal in my yard this year. Few evenings ago I heard what I am pretty sure was an owl hoot in the back yard, been hearing him every evening since. Might explain the missing squirrels.

galump


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Drove out to the property yesterday and counted 18 deer grazing. They were so beautiful. Their bright reddish bodies standing out in our lush green pastures. They looked so peaceful and tranquil and completely at ease.........................I'm counting the day till the season opens!!!!!


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

On last trip to property saw a cougar, Jack rabbits, javalina, and a small herd of Antelope.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Today - two scroungy looking moose losing their winter coats, three rabbits and a partridge taking a dust bath on the side of the road.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

A Turkey hen, a band of little pesky red squirrels, lots of frogs and a very large skunk with a double stripe down it's back.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I see turkey and deer near every day latly a lot of toms putting on thier shows.


----------



## GREG VT (Nov 17, 2006)

After a few years on the downturn it looks like the grouse cycle is back on the upswing.

Seeing them all over the place.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Saw Green Chucalakas and them Morning doves And low and behold A covey of Wild Bobwhites Haven't seen Bobs around here for A couple of years. Then theres the Flying tree rats. AKA Pigeons. and the Assortment of Wild Parrots from time to time.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Deer were running across the field this morning. They are being spooked by the farmers planting the fields. Bluebirds, orioles, white-crowned sparrows, hummingbirds, cardinals, and a squished rabbit on the road in front of the homestead this morning. There are usually half a dozen rabbits around the place in the early evening. Oh, and got another groundhog in the trap yesterday. Not too long ago, I saw a mink crossing the road by the creek.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

This is my week for turkey hunting and have spent many hours watching nature through the windows in my blind.

Today was the best, watching a group of 5 mature bucks with their horns only still below the top of the ears, in velvet but on the way to trophy bucks.

They watched my turkey decoys for a while, then went into the woods. One hour later 2 adult does came out from where they went into the woods, looked around and went back.

I had Toms in front and back of me, however the decoys should of been left home today. The minute they saw the decoys they knew it ment trouble and went the other direction. Tommorrow no decoys, although I should of known better this late in our season.

Many different bird species keep the music constant. I can identify them all.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I spent last night out at my place in the country and this morning I was up very early. I was sitting by the window having my coffee and across the street a otter walked out of the woods. at first i thought i was mistaken but I watched it for 15 min.it walked across the neighbors lawn a few times then back into the woods. the only time I had seen a otter previous to this was in a wildlife park. Georgia.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

In the last couple of days it's been the BIG preditor birds.
Saturday there was an osprey with a fish in it's talons on the power pole in the yard. 
Yesterday, circling bald eagles went on past me, but dived something in the neighbor's place a couple of acres away.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

A mother bear with 2 cubs came by the cabin yesterday, as they were heading towards the woods, she stood up and scratched her back on a pine tree.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We have a pair of Canada geese raising their young by our pond. They are also munching on our neighbors young corn.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Last night, there was a blue heron sitting atop an ash tree in my yard, eating a fish. One day last week, a pileated woodpacker flew across the road in front of me. Other than that, just the usual deer, rabbits & groundhogs. Our neighbors have a bear that keeps getting into the trash, but so far, we've been lucky enough that it has stayed away.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

At our place the Wood Ducks have been hatching out and making their way to the creek from the duck boxes we put up. The only problem is that one pair nested in an owl box we had up on a storage shelf in our warehouse with the creek being about 1000' away. We really need to get those owl boxes put out since we get starlings, bees and now wood ducks taking up residence in them.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Well Our place is out in the woods. I have a balck bear elk deer turkeys roadruners severial snakes. But the rarest thing is a white skunk. He is all white.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Had a turkey fly across the road in front of me this morning. Saw a pig on the other side of the pond day before yesterday. That one looked like a feral rather than a recently escaped domestic. Several red tailed hawks lately up close. Rabbits.

......Alan.


----------

